

Is unit testing overrated? - shin_lao
http://www.bureau14.fr/blogea/2009/08/unit-tests-the-obvious-the-bad-and-the-good/

======
profquail
Just like anything else, I think people get a bit overzealous about unit
testing and assume it's going to solve all of their problems.

I think unit testing is best used to make sure that your core functionality
still works between revisions. It's foolish to think that you're going to
write a unit test for every little case that may come up in your code...that's
something for valgrind or a fuzz test to take care of.

~~~
tetha
As one wise man said to me: Unittests push all those annoying little pebbles
out of your way, so you can walk easier. Certainly, there might still be a
hole you fall in, or a gigantic rock you will need to navigate around, but all
those tiny annoying pebbles which easily make you slip are gone.

